# M.2 SSD zu warm?



## Sely01 (6. September 2018)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mir kürzlich eine zusätzliche M.2 SSD (1TB 970 EVO) gekauft.
Da ich auf meinem MB (Asus Z370 E) einen der beiden M.2 Slots bereits benutzt habe, musste ich die 2te zwischen die GPU (Asus Strix GTX 1080TI) und die CPU (i7 8700K) quetschen.
Logischerweise wird meine GPU unter Last recht warm (ca.70C°).
Da auf dem Herstellerdatenblatt die maximale Temperatur mit 70° aufgeführt ist, wollte ich fragen ob ich dagegen etwas unternehmen sollte, oder es einfach nicht beachten soll.
Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Sollte ich einen passiven M.2 Kühlköper einbauen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem kleinem Problem helfen.

Ps. Alles ist Luftgekühlt!


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. September 2018)

Kurzform: Du brauchst nichts zu tun. Diese Temperaturen sind erstens für eine 970Evo kein Thema, werden zweitens nur bei lang anhaltender großer Belastung der SSD erreicht (völlig egal was deine CPU und GPU so machen) und werden drittens falls es doch zu warm werden sollte von Schutzmaßnahmen zuverlässig eingedämmt (wenn die SSD deutlich über 80°C erreichen sollte wenn du mal Hunderte GB am Stück kopieren willst wird sie auf ein paar Hundert MB/s gedrosselt - selbst in dem Zustand ist sie noch schneller als jede HDD).
M.2-Kühlkörper sind für 99,9% aller Nutzer völlig unsinnig und reines Marketing.

Langform (Temperatur kommt da irgendwann auch vor... ): http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-alkis-blog-41-flashspeicher-haltbarkeit.html


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. September 2018)

Da habe ich noch eine Frage zu: Meine m.2 war vorher direkt unter der Grafikkarte unter einem Kühler montiert der doppelt so lang wie die m.2 ist. Das Windows 10 Pro lief in den letzten Tagen gar nicht mehr, weshalb ich jetzt das neue Windows 10 Home auf die 850 Pro installiert habe, welches 1a läuft. Die m.2 steckt jetzt im langsameren Slot mit einem Kühler, der genauso lang wie die m.2 ist (Naja ein Kühler ist das nicht, eher Kühlgel unter einer Platte.

Ursache des kaputten Systems kann vieles gewesen sein und einiges wie z.b. das instabile bios war auf jeden Fall verantwortlich aber kann es auch die m.2 gewesen sein auf der das Windows lief? Diese lief öfters länger unter Vollast mit bis zu 90°C. 

Jetzt sind auf der m.2 alle Spiele und Plattformen (steam usw).

Laut deinem Artikel (Wieder mal sehr interessant und lesenswert dürfte das für die m.2 ja kein Problem darstellen. Allerdings vertraue ich der m.2 seitdem nicht mehr mein Windows an. Allerdings läuft das System auch erst nach dem bios update so gut, von daher bin ich nicht sicher ob vielleicht das alte Bios ein Problem mit m.2s hatte.


----------



## ludscha (13. September 2018)

Meine 970 Pro hat mometan eine Temp von 44 Grad, der Pc läuft aber auch schon seit 7 Uhr früh 

Installier dir Magician von Samsung und unter Smart siehst du auch die Temp der SSD.

Ich hatte weder bei der 950er, noch jetzt bei der 970er irgendwelche Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2018)

Wie gesagt, Temperatur ist für M.2 genausowenig ein problem wie für CPUs, GPUs usw. da alle diese Chips in modernen zeiten zuverlässig drosseln oder notfalls abschalten bevor sie zu heiß werden - und das passiert eben erst in Größenordnungen die weit höher liegen als viele das vermuten (unter 100°C hat ein Siliziumchip aktueller Fertigungstechniken in aller Regel gar kein Problem).

Natürlich kann man nie ganz ausschließen dass eine SSD einen Defekt hat und Daten korrumpiert. Die Chance dafür ist aber sehr sehr klein und die Chance dass das von einer Überhitzung kam noch viel kleiner.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2018)

Eine Drosselung ist doch keine echte Problemlösung 
Das machen die Hersteller halt weil sie keine andere Möglichkeit haben. 
Wenn der M.2 durch die Spezifikationen (bzw. Abmessungen) nicht so eingeschränkt wäre, könnte man das Problem mit einem kleinen Stück Alu langfristig beheben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2018)

Die Drosselung ist keine Problemlösung sondern eine Sicherheitsfunktion. M.2 SSDs drosseln (genau wie CPUs und GPUs) bei 99,9% aller Nutzer niemals.
Das passiert nur dann, wenn eine extrem hohe Last über sehr lange Zeiträume dauerhaft anliegt (bei SSDs) und wenn zusätzlich die Kühlung unzureichend ist (CPUs/GPUs - hier beachten: "drosseln" = absenken des Taktes unter Baseclock, das hat nichts mit "Turbo nicht voll aufgedreht" zu tun).

Ich nutze auch eine M.2-SSD in einem durch WaKü sehr schlecht belüfteten gehäuse direkt unter der Grafikkarte ohne irgendwelche Kühler. Und diese SSD ist eine Arbeits-SSD (temporäres Laufwerk quasi) wo ich zig GB an Daten hin und herschiebe (Bild-/Tonspuren muxen und sowas). Die SSD bewegt sich dabei je nach Aufgabe zwischen 50 und 75°C. Also in einem Bereich der noch lange nicht drosselt bei sehr ungünstigen Umgebungsbedingungen und mit vergleichsweise sehr hoher dauerhafter Belastung. Alles kein problem.

Diese ganze M.2-Drosselstory kommt halt von den Reviews, die über mehrere Minuten per Tool/Benchmark 3 GB/s Rohdaten auf die SSD pressen wollen. Klar, dann ist irgendwann Limit. Aber das ist genauso praxisrelevant wie 2 Stunden Prime95 AVX laufen lassen. Schön zum testen aber das wars auch.


----------



## Abductee (13. September 2018)

Da wird großteils nach weniger als 2min gedrosselt (offener Aufbau) so ein langer Zeitraum ist das nicht unbedingt.
Wie du schon sagstes, schlecht belüftet oder andere Hitzequellen und das Problem zeigt sich noch früher.
Der Anwendungsfall tritt sicherlich nahezu nie ein, wenn man aber die Möglichkeit hat mit kleinem Geld das Problem zu beseiten, warum nicht?
Ich würd so zusätzliche Kühlkörper keinesfalls als Marketing abstempeln.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. September 2018)

Abductee schrieb:


> Da wird großteils nach weniger als 2min gedrosselt (offener Aufbau) so ein langer Zeitraum ist das nicht unbedingt.


Bei mir sinds sowohl in Tests als auch praktisch bei mir nachvollzogen 10+ Minuten (970Evo).



Abductee schrieb:


> Der Anwendungsfall tritt sicherlich nahezu nie ein, wenn man aber die  Möglichkeit hat mit kleinem Geld das Problem zu beseiten, warum nicht?
> Ich würd so zusätzliche Kühlkörper keinesfalls als Marketing abstempeln.


Bei den Leuten die ihre SSDs so nutzen dass das zum Problem wird klar, da kann mans gerne machen. Dann aber bitte nicht mit den Marketingkühlern a la "M.2-Shield" und dem ganzen Schrott der das Problem wenn man ein solcher Power-User ist nur rauszögert sondern richtig (etwa so: Aqua Computer kryoM.2 evo PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter mit Passivkuehler (53246)).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (14. September 2018)

Da das geklärt ist, wäre ja die Alternative, dass die m.2 unter dem M2 Shield zerdrückt wird. Zumindest habe ich so das Gefühl, dass die m.2 durch die Graka beschädigt wird.
Könnte ja auch sein, ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Ich nehme mal den Kühler ab und schau mal was passiert. 


Abgesehen von allem, läuft das System auf der 850pro wesentlich stabiler als auf der 970evo, weswegen die Evo jetzt die Spiele ssd und die 850 pro die System ssd ist.

Was aber eher das Problem ist, dass manche Programme nicht so schnell Daten kopieren können wie die M.2 das könnte aber Drosselungsprobleme habe ich bei den Programmen die so schnell Daten verschieben können schon. Aber die Drosselung auf 560mb/s ist jetzt nicht so dramatisch.


----------

